
CSS Differences in Internet Explorer 6, 7 and 8 - twampss
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/10/14/css-differences-in-internet-explorer-6-7-and-8/
======
nixme
Don't bother with this. The compatibility tables at quirksmode[1] are
superior. They even include IE8 acting in IE7 compatibility mode.

[1] <http://www.quirksmode.org/compatibility.html>

------
sync
Quick summary for you: IE6 no, IE7 yes, IE8 yes.

~~~
invisible
There are some really handy things that IE7 lacks and IE8 now supports. For
example: pseudo-classes before/after/focus, inherit keyword support, and
alternative display values.

The other things IE7 doesn't support are trivial in some respects (but not
exactly trivial).

------
pavs
I can't think of any other software that is as hated as IE. Anyone?

If I could ask for 2 wishes to comes true:

1) Eliminate IE 2) World peace

~~~
tybris
I've used the web for too long to hate IE. Not after all it did.

IE4 introduced the UI control that allowed you to build full-blown
applications in your browser using server-side processing. IE5 introduced the
scripting that allowed you to build full-blown applications in your browser
using client-side processing. They introduced browser plug-ins before anyone
thought they would ever need them and could do AJAX years before that term
that was invented. Since then, the other browsers have improved upon the
things IE introduced, but haven't taken any considerable single steps forward.

For reasons beyond my understanding I still can't embed MathML and SVG in my
HTML and there has been very little development towards more sophisticated
browser-applications, despite a huge demand (Microsoft gave it a try with
XAML, but by then it had lost its culture of innovative engineering).

Instead, browser developers spent 10 years coming up with the Canvas element.
The state of browsers is so bad that if a serious developer wants to do
anything slightly off-track today he has to resort to a proprietary plug-in
called Flash.

Lets hope Chrome stirs things up a bit.

~~~
peoplerock
It's not IE that needs to be disparaged. [By the standards of ~2000 it was
pretty good, no?]

It's those who declined upgrade it year after year.

